# SC Aquaria Association July 2014 Mtg & Swap meet.



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

The Summer SCAA Meeting & Swap Meet will be held July 19, 2014
2 - 4 pm (if heavy rain forecast, alternate rain date is 7/26)
in *Moore, SC @ 111 Graystone Drive, 29369*. I'll post a few signs - follow the fish!
This will be a *MEETING AND SWAP MEET*, something we haven't done much of previously.
The "grand prize" in the raffle will be a 55 gallon setup - prize list is below.

Tell your friends that are not SCAA members about the meeting and bring them along! 
The "join" function for the SCAA membership/forum is not working properly at the moment









*Directions: 
From Greenville/Clemson: Take I-85N to exit 63 (HWY 290). Turn right onto Hwy 290. It's 12 miles from I-85 to the Old Spartanburg Hwy turn. You'll pass a large Ingles grocery store on the right, keep driving! You'll come to some fields...keep going... When the speed limit drops back down from 55mph to 45mph, you'll be getting close. Turn right onto Old Spartanburg Hwy. See "LAST BIT" below:
 IF you reach Hwy 221, you've gone a mile too far.

From Columbia: Take I-26W to exit 28. Turn left (south) onto Hwy 221 toward Woodruff, SC. Drive under the I-26 bridge and go until you reach the next traffic light (the first traffic light after clearing all the I-26 exits). Turn right onto Hwy 290 (Moore-Duncan Hwy). Drive approx. a mile. You are getting close when you see a long guardrail along the right side of the road, get into the left lane. Turn left onto Old Spartanburg Hwy. See "LAST BIT" below:
IF the speed limit goes from 45 to 55 on Hwy 221, you've missed the Old Spartanburg Hwy turn.

From NC: Take I-85 South to I-26. Take I-26 East to exit 28. Turn right onto Hwy 221. Go until you reach the next traffic light (the first traffic light after clearing all the I-26 exit). Turn right onto Hwy 290 (Moore-Duncan Hwy). Drive approx. a mile. You are getting close when you see a long guardrail along the right side of the road, get into the left lane. Turn left onto Old Spartanburg Hwy. See "LAST BIT" below: 
IF the speed limit goes from 45 to 55 on Hwy 221, you've missed the Old Spartanburg Hwy turn.

LAST BIT OF THE DRIVE:
On Old Spartanburg Hwy, take the 2nd road on the left into the Graystone subdivision on Graystone Drive (there is a large marker at the entrance). House (#111) is on the left, gray 2-story. * 

- The club will provide free Sodas and Snacks (chips). 
- Bring your own chair! We'll be outside and I have a few chairs, but not enough.
- No dogs or cats please, unless service animals.
- I have a 12'x12' shelter and there are some large trees, so we'll have a good bit of shade.
- Grand prize drawing @ 3:30pm, other drawings and a "let's make a deal" drawing scattered through the meeting. 
- Come and have a good time! 
- Sit down and chat a bit with your fish keeping friends, don't just come to win stuff, although that's great too!

SWAP & SELL NOTES:
- *You may swap and sell at this meeting*, but please don't bring prohibited species to the meeting!
- Anything aquarium related is ok to sell/swap, new, used, and/or alive!
- BYOT (bring your own table, a blanket to put on the ground, or two cinderblocks and a piece of wood!) If you want to swap or sell and have more than a couple of items, you'll want a place to put them.


*PRIZE LIST (preliminary)*
We'll have some smaller prizes (gift certificates, fish, equipment, etc.) as well as free food samples.

55 Gallon Aquarium Setup $600+ retail value
*-Deep Blue Double-Vision Tank *_Very cool!_
Double Vision tanks provide the best of two worlds in a unique single tank design. The glass center divider allows the hobbyist to create different environments on each side of the glass. Marine on one side, fresh on the other, community and aggressive, or even reptiles and hamsters. The combinations are limited only by the user's imagination.The Double Vision 55 uses standard 55gallon frames. The bottom glass is NOT tempered - you can drill it if desired!
*-Brooklyn Metal 55 Gallon Tank Stand
- Deep Blue SolarMax T5HO light
- Deep Blue 150w Heater
- Two(2) Whisper EX 45 HOB Filters
- $25 Gift Certificate to Camden Tropical Aquatics

OTHER PRIZES
$25 Gift Certificates (more than one to give away) !
Bristlenose/Bushynose Plecostomus
Low Country Cichlids Food Packs
Other items (to be added later)
*

*Special thanks to CTA for helping us out with the Raffle Grand Prize! 
Our FALL 2014 MEETING will be held at Camden Tropical Aquatics (CTA). *


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

We'd love to have more local/statewide members! If you visit our website or forum, please be aware the "Join" function on our SCAA website and forum is not functioning at the moment - sorry!


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Uhhhmmmm, FYI I'm going to pray for heavy rain.  I work next Saturday, but I am off the 26th!! Haha


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Right now, the rain chance seem to be decreasing! 
Sorry you can't make it - perhaps you can make the Fall 2014 meeting in Camden at Camden Tropical Aquatics. We sould have a nice tank to give away there also (I'm hoping in the 75-90 gallon range).

The "Join" function on our Forum has been fixed, so anyone new who'd like to join can now do so!


----------

